

Superpowers the extensible, collaborative HTML5 2D+3D game maker - Impossible
http://sparklinlabs.com/

======
elisee
Hey, thanks for submitting our (upcoming) tool. I'm 1/3rd of the team behind
Superpowers, some of you might recognize me from CraftStudio. If you have any
technical questions or otherwise, I'll be happy to answer :)

The devlog on TIGSource is worth checking out, too:
[http://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=46317](http://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=46317)

